# Feeding a 10-week-old raw - safe?



## Annichka (May 14, 2009)

My 10 week old pup has been eating raw for about a week now, mostly chicken thighs (bone-in). She's had a turkey neck or two, some chicken hearts, and today some pork cut from a shoulder roast. Last night she hurked up a piece of bone, then re-consumed it. I'm watching her stools, and she's seemed a little constipated so I gave her pumpkin (mixed with PB to get her to eat it). After that, her stool was normal. Tonight she had very runny stool. 

Does this all sound ok/look normal? She seems happy, energetic. Is there any safety concerns I should watch for when feeding such a young pup raw?

Also - question - the pork shoulder I cut up was a "picnic roast" (v. cheap - 68 cents a pound). It came with the skin and fat on, and there was quite a bit of fat throughout. I took the majority of the excess fat off and got rid of it, leaving behind lean meat. Is there any part of the skin/fat that is useable? Should she have this? I gave her a tiny snippet as a treat (and it really must have tasted like a treat - she loved it!). I was always told that pancreatitis was caused by eating excess fat.


----------



## mastercave (May 2, 2009)

I'm not an expert or have a lot of experience with raw feeding (Dudley's been on it for 3 weeks), but here's what I gather from my research:

In the first week, your puppy might have too variety too fast. I'm only feeding RMB chicken wings and carcasses. 1 raw egg every other day.

Skin and fat causes runny poop. I also read puppies need some fat, so I try to get most of the fat off, but leave some skin. If his poop is runny, try removing more skin/fat. I wouldn't give him fat as a treat....even if they are eating raw meat, just a chunk of fat seems gross!

Maybe more experienced feeders will chime in soon.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Chicken wings and carcasses do not contain enough meat. The wings are boney and all skin. Carcass has no meat. You need to feed some meat w/ this to balance it out. I would feed chicken necks over turkey necks at this age and give some meat with it. I feed a beef grind and green tripe(very important in the diet) along with a couple of chix necks for a meal. My pup gets about 3/4 a # per feeding 3x's a day. Please read thru the raw threads, there is so much information here. Pages and pages of info!!
Over feeding will cause runny poop. If you are feeding balance of skin, with meat, little fat your pup should have consistant stools.
Some dogs can't tolerate pork. The pork bones are dense as well. I feed pork neck bones to my older dogs and now and then Onyx will barf up bone fragments(she eats very fast and doesn't take time to break the bones down).


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: AnnichkaMy 10 week old pup has been eating raw for about a week now, mostly chicken thighs (bone-in). She's had a turkey neck or two, some chicken hearts, and today some pork cut from a shoulder roast.


You need to be WEIGHING what you give her so you don't overfeed (which can cause loose stools).



> Quote: Last night she hurked up a piece of bone, then re-consumed it.


My guys do this on occasion. I see it as their body understanding it can't pass that bone chunk out the back door so it tosses it back out the front!











> Quote: I'm watching her stools, and she's seemed a little constipated so I gave her pumpkin (mixed with PB to get her to eat it). After that, her stool was normal. Tonight she had very runny stool.


Constipated means too much bone. The turkey necks are very high in bone so if she's getting alot of those that may be the problem.

Again - how much in WEIGHT are you feeding her?



> Quote:Also - question - the pork shoulder I cut up was a "picnic roast" (v. cheap - 68 cents a pound). It came with the skin and fat on, and there was quite a bit of fat throughout. I took the majority of the excess fat off and got rid of it, leaving behind lean meat. Is there any part of the skin/fat that is useable? Should she have this? I gave her a tiny snippet as a treat (and it really must have tasted like a treat - she loved it!). I was always told that pancreatitis was caused by eating excess fat.


The pork shoulder is fine to feed. You can eliminate some of the fat but don't get rid of it all. Protein and fat are what dogs use to build their bodies.


----------



## Annichka (May 14, 2009)

I am feeding her 2 lbs a day - 1 lb RMB's (thighs) and almost a whole lb meat, with 1/2 a chicken liver making up the remainder. We've been doing this exactly 1 wk today.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

How many times a day are you feeding?
Might be too much food at a meal for her at this point


----------



## Annichka (May 14, 2009)

Twice a day. Break it up into 3?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: AnnichkaI am feeding her 2 lbs a day - 1 lb RMB's (thighs) and almost a whole lb meat, with 1/2 a chicken liver making up the remainder. We've been doing this exactly 1 wk today.


How much does she weigh right now?


----------



## Annichka (May 14, 2009)

23 lbs on Sunday. Her mother was about 70 lbs, so that's the adult weight I'm going by. 

I split breakfast into breakfast and lunch - one thigh at each. It was better anyway, because I think the two thighs at once in the morning was too much at a time for her. She always struggled to eat the second one.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

There is always the possibility that the pork caused her to have diarrhea. I tried Jerzey with pork chops this week and as soon as she ate more than a sliver her poop turned to mush. I tried it for 2 or 3 days just to be sure but it just got worse. I took it out and the next day her poop was already improving. I've read that it's actually pretty common for dogs to not do well with pork. Just something to keep in mind.


----------

